# Micro-Tsunami in On30 4-4-0



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I just finished installing a Micro-Tsunami sound decoder in Bachmann's 4-4-0... 










The speaker I used is a SoundTraxx 1.2" diameter in a matching SoundTraxx speaker enclosure. The Bachmann-supplied decoder that came in the 4-4-0 has an 8-pin NMRA plug. It was removed and the plug unsoldered, then the Micro-Tsunami leads trimmed to a couple inches long and soldered to the plug. The Bachmann circuit board was loosened, turned 180 degrees and upside down, then secured to the top of the speaker enclosure with servo tape. Fortunately,the leads are long enough to permit this. The Micro-Tsunami nestles in behind the speaker enclosure, and is secured to the tender floor - also with servo tape. I secured all the leads running forward to the sides of the speaker enclosure with black electrical tape. This kept them in place long enough so they didn't get pinched when replacing the tender shell. 

I also cut a notch in the front tender sill with a Dremel tool and epoxied a two-pin Miniatronics connector to the underside of the floor. One lead of this connects to the sound cam lead on the Micro-Tsunami. The other isn't used. I CA'ed a SoundTraxx sound cam to one of the drivers on the loco. Its wiper will connect via the aforementioned connector. I haven't tried it yet because I had to order conductive paint to make the connection to the driver tire. 

The rest of the installation works great!


----------



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks good Dwight. I have the sound equipped Forney and really like the sound. I just wish it had a sound cam. Someday I want to put sound in my 0-4-2 Porter. I have heard that LocSound micro can be crammed into the cab. 

Kevin


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin - you can buy sound cams from SoundTraxx. I got mine through Tony's Train Exchange. Though they call them "cams" they are really thin green glass with contact areas etched on like a circuit board. 










You cut them out and glue them to the inside of a driver, then install a supplied wiper to make the chuff connection. Electrical connection of the cam to the driver must be made with either solder or conductive paint. This is done without pulling the driver off the axle by slitting the board/cam and sliding the slit over the axle. 

These will only work if the sound decoder has provision for a chuff cam. From what I understand, the "Psuedonami" supplied by Bachmann in their sound equipped locos don't have this feature.


----------



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

Dwight, 

I assume you have the sound cam working now. How does it sound. I have one of the inside frames on the way now. Also have the layout up and running. 

http://sites.google.com/site/nvngrr/


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, I took the loco apart to repaint it, and have never finished it yet. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

Dwight, 

I'm right behind you now. I just finished installing the tsunami in my 4-4-0. I'm going to have to seal the tender up good because I used a high bass speaker from Litchfield Station and it left no room for an enclosure. Still have to do the cam. I have the parts and conductive paint. I'll have to test it out tomorrow at out local HO club layout. My digitrax command station is in Florida for repairs.


----------

